# How Much Cholesterol in 1 Chicken Breast ?



## BigBallaGA (Jun 6, 2004)

to anyone who knows how much cholesterol is contained within 1 chicken breast before cooking, particularly the chicken breasts that are sold in Costco, skinless and 99.9 fat free in those large packages (they run usually around 14-16$)

thanks


----------



## Mudge (Jun 6, 2004)

Eating cholesterol does not raise your cholesterol. Fat content of a skinless chicken breast is extremely low.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 6, 2004)

what do you mean by eating cholesterol does not raise your cholesterol.  how else can you raise your cholesterol if not by ingesting foods with cholesterol ?  not really following


----------



## Mudge (Jun 6, 2004)

Sugars and high GI carbs raise cholesterol. 95% of your cholesterol is manufactured by your liver, so it is very deeply tied to your genetics and to your abuse of carbs.

One study had infants taking in the equivalent of 40 whole eggs weekly, while not affecting their cholesterol levels.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 6, 2004)

so eating McDonalds every day for a month will NOT raise your cholesterol if you have good genetics ?  im not sure i see the logic in that ?!?

and how exactly do sugar and high glycimic index carbs raise your cholesterol ? you mean indirectly somehow right


----------



## Mudge (Jun 6, 2004)

Indirectly because the liver takes it and turns it into cholesterol. Since there is a lot of sugar and bread in a McDonald's diet, I could see it raising cholesterol.

Interestingly, Growth Hormone reduces it.


----------



## ClintZ28 (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes, it is true, eating cholesterol does not significantly raise your cholesterol levels.  Saturated fats has the greatest effect on your cholesterol.  Next to that is transfatty acids.  Your liver creates cholesterol, and it uses it to produce bile.  Bile that is lost in the digestive track (trapped in fiber) will be replaced by the liver using your cholestorol, so a high fiber diet can lower cholesterol.


----------



## ClintZ28 (Jun 6, 2004)

The mcdonald's diet would be full of saturated and transfatty acids.  That is why it raises cholesterol.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 7, 2004)

i read at MuscleMayhem boards that 6 chicken breasts contain over 1000mg of cholesterol !!!


----------

